

ASK HN: What Sites do you read for tech news? - userisme

Hello,
I am a long time lurker and just signed up for an account today. I was wondering what sites you guys read for tech news&#x2F;hackernews type sites? Thank you!
======
wanda
Generally speaking I just keep an eye on my twitter feed because I'm usually
pretty busy.

On a day off, in addition to HN I'll occasionally check the following:

[http://forums.somethingawful.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=22](http://forums.somethingawful.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=22)

[http://slashdot.org](http://slashdot.org)

[http://boards.4chan.org/g/catalog](http://boards.4chan.org/g/catalog)

[https://news.layervault.com](https://news.layervault.com)

[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

[http://techcrunch.com](http://techcrunch.com)

[http://www.technologyreview.com](http://www.technologyreview.com)

but most of those are crap.

------
iancarroll
TechCrunch does some reporting on startups, so I look there.

I also have an account on [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs), but I don't
really use it.

------
rmason
A great site of general IT news that I read every morning is
[http://techmeme.com](http://techmeme.com)

------
userisme
I will check those two sites out. I do not really enjoy the writing on
techcrunch but I appreciate you sending it my way.

------
pskittle
Pandodaily , stumbleupon (yes it does have interesting reads sometimes)

